# Bumper choices



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Has anyone ever noticed that there are certain bumpers you dogs prefer? 
Over the years we have gotten several different brands of bumpers, there are ones that all dogs prefer if given a choice.
The DT System bumpers are the ones of choice, not sure if this is because they are softer and don't freeze up like the others.
Lucky Dogs are last, as they seem to be a harder bumper most of the time and in Winter they are just like rocks. Plus if it is really cold they will shatter when thrown in parking lot. 
Dolken/ Avery trainers are right up there with first choices, not sure if it is the smell or the shape that attracts the dogs. 
Bumperboy bumpers are liked but the longer ropes and streamers usually give a young dog a fit or two.

Any other imput?

Margo


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Margo Ellis said:


> (snip)
> 
> Any other imput?
> 
> Margo


Newmann & Bennets (sp???) should be http://www.decoy1.com


----------



## onegunguy (Apr 7, 2005)

I use any canvas bumpers I can get my hands on... I am about to try my hand at home-made bumpers using a fire hose that didn't pass inspection at the local fire hall.

We'll have to see how much duck (duct) tape I'll need!

onegun


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

Bumper choice:

Neumann and Bennetts.........the best! Softer than others........Good selection........

Norene S.
Nordom Chesapeakes


----------



## maryandkimo (Sep 29, 2004)

I think all I have is Neumann & Bennetts also. Last time I ordered the blue ones - any reason for the color other then to tell your's apart from other peoples?

mary


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

maryandkimo said:


> I think all I have is Neumann & Bennetts also. Last time I ordered the blue ones - any reason for the color other then to tell your's apart from other peoples?
> 
> mary


Blue bumpers? How well do the dogs see these?

Margo


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Margo-

Not being sarcastic, but I never noticed a preference by my dog. If you threw it-she wanted it.

M


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Hey M! 
I notice more of a choice happening during pile work or drill work. 8) 


Margo


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

Margo Ellis said:


> maryandkimo said:
> 
> 
> > I think all I have is Neumann & Bennetts also. Last time I ordered the blue ones - any reason for the color other then to tell your's apart from other peoples?
> ...


Well what's interesting to me is we have several dogs that will choose a blue bumper over the other colors.........given the choice! :wink:


----------



## browndog49768 (Feb 25, 2004)

my dog seems to prefer canvas over most.

the bumperboy bumpers i dont like the long ropes with the throw knob and seeing as i only use them on the laucher and never throw them i just cut the ropes short and left off the little plastic knob and put them on the dokkens


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EZ Rotational make the best bumpers i've seen.

SM


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

I like the Neumann & Bennetts for field work and the Dokken dummies (not DFT's) for pile work.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Bumpers*

I've used all the ones mentioned except Avery and DT. Here's my take.

First, the dogs don't care very much. (Dokkens seem favored at first, but it doesn't last with most dogs - they become just another hunk of plastic.)

Bumper Boys' "throw bumpers" are the most visible. (B&W the long way with a B&W streamer. You can knot the string if you want it shorter.) Dogs usually like the solid foam, but it doesn't last as long as rubber/pvc. They are very light w/o the steel tube for the launcher.

Lucky Dogs are intermediate hardness and last a LONG time (20 yrs.? mine are over 15 and only one cracked. I have black ones and white ones in large and small. Orange in small.)

Neuman and Bennet's valves tend to fall out. At least the ones I've used did.

EZ Rotational's are hard as a rock and heavy. Tend to hold dirt, too. (Matte finish.) (I have black ones and white ones.)

Dokkens are liked best by most (but not all) dogs, but STINK if you use them in water. (Mine smelled so bad I couldn't leave them in the car until I soaked them in bleach.) Don't last near as long as others, either. Smooth finish wears off and they start to "rot." 

I use Fire Hose (some commercial and home-made) in winter. My old canvas ones are in bad shape, but still usable in winter, too.

I probably will never need to buy more, but if I did, I'd get BB's or Lucky Dogs, but I might buy some Armadillo Foam ones to see if the dogs like them as much as Dokkens (for 1/3 the price.)


----------



## Chris Anders (Jan 12, 2005)

EZ Rotational and Armadillofoam.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I think Keith is right on the money. The one thing I might add is that I like the EZ rotational bumpers for the small (2") bumpers. They do get dirty easily but a high pressure washer at carwash returns to like new condition if you are so inclined. For a large bumper to throw marks, the B&W Lucky dog has worked very well for us!!!

Margo:

I'm curious that your dog liked the Avery birds??? Dogs training for the SRS really didn't seem to like them....maybe the paint smell or large size... I'm glad you had a different experience.

John
________
NEW MEXICO MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Actually I haven't used the Avery birds yet I use that term for others to get the idea of the shape like the Dokens.

I too heard that the smell on the Avery birds was unliked by the dogs. Wonder if that goes away with age? 

I am still wondering about the blue bumpers though, do dogs see that better? I heard that they did see a blue shirt better than most colors but I was wondering on any studies that had been done on this. 

The few DT system bumpers we have the puppies seem to prefer those as they are softer, I just don't like the cost. 

Margo


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Hallmark 3 in - but they are EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Margo Ellis said:


> I too heard that the smell on the Avery birds was unliked by the dogs. Wonder if that goes away with age?


DBeard has a few and they do seem to be less noxious with some age. After seeing both, I would buy the Dokkens over the Avery birds in spite of the cat pee smell....
________
Bondage Webcam


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've gone to Hallmark plastic bumpers when I buy bumpers, both 2" and 3". They're softer and stay softer in cold weather.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

We use E-Z Rotational. 

http://www.hunterscentral.com/e-z-rotational/


----------



## onegunguy (Apr 7, 2005)

AmiableLabs said:


> We use E-Z Rotational.
> 
> http://www.hunterscentral.com/e-z-rotational/


How come people don't use canvas like they used to? Durability issues, I suppose... thus a savings and a better bottom line.

I like your quote, Kevin... would you mind elaborating for my "denser" mind?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> How come people don't use canvas like they used to? Durability issues, I suppose... thus a savings and a better bottom line.



They mildew, rot and fall apart. Not to mention that the sand can be gone with one puncture.


----------



## Bob Rehmet (Nov 25, 2003)

Hallmark. Five years of use and they are still soft with no signs of wear.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

I had always used the N & B's but now have all DT Systems. They do not get a rock hard in cold weather and are as durable as the N & B's. I just wish they made a Black and white.


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

As long as folks have mentioned Avery's and Dokken's I would suggest that you also look at http://www.armadillofoam.com. The full sized ducks are a bit large and I have been told that they are coming out with a mid-sized duck soon. I also picked up one of their large (3") bumpers. Nice products overall. Rubber is probably more durable and better for yard work but these foam products seem to have a good place in the field.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Margo Ellis said:


> maryandkimo said:
> 
> 
> > I think all I have is Neumann & Bennetts also. Last time I ordered the blue ones - any reason for the color other then to tell your's apart from other peoples?
> ...


Dogs have color vision in the blue/violet range as well as yellow. So yes they do see the blue in blue bumpers.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Henry V said:


> As long as folks have mentioned Avery's and Dokken's I would suggest that you also look at http://www.armadillofoam.com.


We use several, several dozen bumpers in training. 

I can't imagine the jolt to my wallet to have to pay $8+ each! :shock: 

I am not in anyway criticzing those who do! I just know I can't. :wink:


----------



## WingshooterMN (Jun 18, 2003)

Margo Ellis said:


> Has anyone ever noticed that there are certain bumpers you dogs prefer?


The ones that I tape a wing to. :wink: 
I use them less often, sort of like I would birds, as an in-between to birds/bumpers, especially if I don't have any birds for a while. Mostly I do this on DFTs. But I have thrown in an orange canvas bumper w/wing to a pile of white bumpers in pile work and it came back 1st or 2nd everytime.

Everything else equal, my current dog doesn't seem to care at all on the type, and I have 4 or 5 kinds, haven't noticed with the other couple dogs I've had.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

meleagris said:


> I think Keith is right on the money. The one thing I might add is that I like the EZ rotational bumpers for the small (2") bumpers. They do get dirty easily but a high pressure washer at carwash returns to like new condition if you are so inclined. For a large bumper to throw marks, the B&W Lucky dog has worked very well for us!!!


I would like to know how you hold those bumpers while spraying with the high pressure spray. Sounds like a job for a very hot day<VBG>.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

NateB said:


> I would like to know how you hold those bumpers while spraying with the high pressure spray. Sounds like a job for a very hot day<VBG>.


Nate: 

I don't hold them....just lay them out on the ground and spray from directly above. Roll them to get all sides. If you're really having trouble with them rolling (or flying away) under the pressure, you can step on the end of the rope.

John
________
VAPORIZER VULCANO


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

I use Lucky Dog, they do tend to be very hard in the cold but are strong. Canvas does well and stays above the snow. A Dokken mallard is Woody's favorite! I have seen the large Armadillafoam mallard, it is way too big for my 8 month. (I am sure he would return it by the neck due to its size.)


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

I started with Hallmarks 2" then shifted to the Jumbos. As other have said, they last well and stay soft. They don't seem to get as slippery when slobbered on either.

Jason.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

*Bumpers*

I use lucky dog mostly(cheaper). I use some armidillo foam ducks but they are heavy, I have a couple of dokkens that stink, ATB are just big bumpers in the shape of a duck, I just wish I could afford to do pile work, pattern blinds and all marks with the real thing.


----------



## sloba (Mar 30, 2006)

I notice that my, 4 months, old lab mostly like bumper that i was made 
from rabbit skin.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

For Standard Bumpers, it's EZ Rotational


I too have a few of the Avery ATBs and I like them, I'd probably use a DFT with younger dogs, but the ATB is tough and should outlast the DFT by a long shot. Like was said above, the aTB is a bumper shaped like a duck.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

sloba said:


> I notice that my, 4 months, old lab mostly like bumper that i was made
> from rabbit skin.


As I understood it, the question was which bumper do dogs given a choice prefer, and I'm betting Sloba's pup speaks for most.

(This human prefers Ez-Rotational for most purposes and Newman & Bennetts for water-filled applications. Never had a valve come out of one, maybe just lucky. And would just as soon not give my hounds the opportunity to develop strong preferences.)


----------

